# daito-ryu and hakko-ryu jujitsu



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

i am looking into studying these 2 styles of jujitsu and i was wondering if anyone could give me some info on them.such as:what are the differences between the 2.
also,i have a bad left knee where i sliped on some ice and jammed it about 4 years ago that sometimes causes me pain when i squat down.do you think that this will effect my training in any kind of a negative way.
i also have tendenitis in both of my wrists so i was wondering how that might effect me.
just to say,im a full time musician (drummer) so i have to be careful to not blow out my knee or a wrist so thats why im asking these questions.
thanks


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 19, 2006)

They way I understand it is that the founder of hakko-ryu studied Diato Ryu, and was a contemporary of Ushieba Sensei, founder of Aikido.

Hakko-ryu tends to be much gentler than Diato-ryu, and there are fewer formal techniques.

Both arts spend a lot of time kneeling and have a lot of wrist bending techniques, so that might be an issue for you.  Personally, I find that people have less trouble with there wrists from doing it, but that'll be different from person to person.

Hope this helped a bit,

Jeff


----------



## spatulahunter (Oct 27, 2006)

There is alot of wrist pain from both but it if you have a good instructor that pain will not be damaging. It is ridiculous how flexible m wrists have become from jujutsu practice and now when i fall skateboarding and snowboarding i have found that if i land on my hand the pain is never as bad as it was before i started practicing jujutsu. 
As far as the differences between the two systems, they are very similar. The two were probably a little more blended than normal at the school i attended because we had both. There are very few techniques from either system that could not be considered henka (variations of the base technique) for the other system. Daito ryu is a very old samurai fighting art while hakko ryu is  modern version of the same art with Koho Shiatsu massage blended into the system. I am very happy with both and i think that if you have a good teacher you will be too.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Dec 20, 2006)

Drummingman,
Check your PM


----------



## Jose Garrido (Jan 5, 2007)

If you arevery worried about which art to study, I suggest that you actually visit the intended dojo and voice your concerns to the sensei.

That being said, Hakko-ryu is a bit kinder to the body than Daito-ryu.

Jose Garrido


----------

